# Malibu's Massive Masquerade



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

All though my BB life I have been scared to bulk typically because I was a fatty before I started. So because I never wanted to get back into that kind of shape I've always eating under maintenance calories under the fear of the fat coming back. One day I thought how am I supposed to get massive if I'm eating under what my body needs, common sense kicked in and now I've decided to go on my first full bulk! :thumbup1:

Been natty for the past few months now, which havnt really been fun since I was on 80-100mg Accutane and Low end test from last PCT.

Macros are:

300g Protein 300g Carbs 100g Fat ~3000 Calories +20%TDEE

Training:

Monday - Chest/Tris/Abs

Wednesday - Legs/Delts

Friday - Back/Bis

I keep a log of my workouts and try to add extra weight during every session, only started this two weeks ago so still finding my feet with the numbers, but good progress is the short time already.

Weight: 101.8Kg

Height: 187cm - 6" 3


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

100kg at 6'3 your a big lad, subbed man, good luck, aims for cycle as in how much you lookin to bulk?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck dude coming from the same fat place I feel your pain! Got to be done though mate if you want to be bigger, don't get scared if you put on abit of fat I know my fat deposits are far from ideal but it's easy enough to get rid of you've done it before!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

New cycle just landed :thumb:

New lab BSI

250TestE/200Deca/ml

going to be doing 3ml a week so

750 Test e

600 Deca

0.5mg Adex EOD to start

for 15 weeks


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just finished an awesome chest/tris/abs workout!

I have some BSI Mtren water based and decided to try it as a preworkout! Used a slin needle 0.5ml into stomach fat an hour before gym.. stung a little but that was fixed by injecting slower

Effects: Huge pumps from the first set..

Found it hard to keep up to my loged workouts due to pumps and being out of breath easier than usual.

Weights were up! Atleast 5kg from last week on nearly every exercise.

Diets been spot on so far.

One last thing the PIP from the 3ml test/deca in glute is minimal


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Smashed legs/delts today! :thumb:

Pip is no existent now

Diet:

Been hitting my protein targets usually going over


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Malibu said:


> I have some BSI Mtren water based and decided to try it as a preworkout! Used a slin needle 0.5ml into stomach fat an hour before gym.. stung a little but that was fixed by injecting slower
> 
> Effects: Huge pumps from the first set..
> 
> ...


well done on deciding to bulk!!! :thumb: 'tis winter and christmas, so now's the time! I also get where you're coming from.... i dieted for 12months pretty much to get down from 23.9% BF to 8.1%.... it was hard switching form arimidex to nolva....

talking of which, just run nolva on your cylce, arimidex will not stop bloat from deca; but gains are great from a Deca/test cycle. Save money, accept some water retention and run nolva.

As for the water based pre-workout; your results are as expected; you'll either get more reps, or increase weight everytime you use the waters pre-workout... I wouldnt put up with the sting otherwise... :lol: try using the 30gx8mm slin pin/syringe combo IM (no need to aspirate, just jab anywhere in muscle, easy) as you will get a better pump, and over time more site growth... esp if you pin the same muscle group each time (even if not working out that muscle directly).

3mL is a BIG shot, I split my shots up into 2ml shots (well i do 8-10ml/week!) I find 3mL just to easy to get a lump; I also get my girl to pin my last and traps, as well as delts to rotate the oil based sites a bit more..


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> well done on deciding to bulk!!! :thumb: 'tis winter and christmas, so now's the time! I also get where you're coming from.... i dieted for 12months pretty much to get down from 23.9% BF to 8.1%.... it was hard switching form arimidex to nolva....
> 
> talking of which, just run nolva on your cylce, arimidex will not stop bloat from deca; but gains are great from a Deca/test cycle. Save money, accept some water retention and run nolva.
> 
> ...


Well I was thinking of using the Adex to keep estrogen down which would in return been progesterone levels down so no leaky nipples, not really fussed on water retention.

I did Sub-Q and had no pain what so ever after injection, i guess I could try 0.5 in delts and maybe biceps if i build up the courage lol

3m is fine for me in the glutes, I have a big lower half (take that how you wish haha) I wish I could trust somone else jabbing me but I dont think I could tbh


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Well I was thinking of using the Adex to keep estrogen down which would in return been progesterone levels down so no leaky nipples, not really fussed on water retention.
> 
> I did Sub-Q and had no pain what so ever after injection, i guess I could try 0.5 in delts and maybe biceps if i build up the courage lol
> 
> 3m is fine for me in the glutes, I have a big lower half (take that how you wish haha) I wish I could trust somone else jabbing me but I dont think I could tbh


OK, fair point on the progesterone/prolactin thing withe the deca (and controlling via low oestrogen).

man if you can pin 3ml of oil in YOUR OWN glute a 30gx8mm slin pin anywhere is no issue for you!! I'd cramp up twisting that much to try and my glute! (forgetting about my scar tissue...)


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just opening of new sites is a huge ball ache, 2-3 days of pain

Also forgot to mention

Weighed myself at the gym and I'm weighing at 101.8kg


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Just opening of new sites is a huge ball ache, 2-3 days of pain


honestly, the 30gx8mm slin pin and 0.5mL of water, IS NOT opening a new site... not even close... you won't even feel the water after the workout.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm in!!!

What are you eating to hit those macros?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> honestly, the 30gx8mm slin pin and 0.5mL of water, IS NOT opening a new site... not even close... you won't even feel the water after the workout.


Will prob try delt next time I use it to see what type of pain it gives



Tom90 said:


> I'm in!!!
> 
> What are you eating to hit those macros?


Anything tbh mate, I calorie count but not as anal as when cutting main things are the usual:

Bulkpowders Blend (Love this powder)

Oats

Tuna/Pasta/Cheese

Chicken/Rice


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Smashed Back/Bis yesterday, made some progress on the weights from last week so happy with that.

Just Injected I decided to try somthing new instead of 3ml all in the glute. Iv done 6x 0.6ml with backloaded slin, both delts, both pecs and both quads, fingers crossed im not palayized tomorow haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

subbed bro

looks a good cycle, definatly the time to bulk during this time of year so eat as much as you can and dont worry about a little fat as from your last journal i know you'll get rid of that easily.

good luck :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> subbed bro
> 
> looks a good cycle, definatly the time to bulk during this time of year so eat as much as you can and dont worry about a little fat as from your last journal i know you'll get rid of that easily.
> 
> good luck :thumb:


Deffo! Just making sure I'm picking new protein food choices, and the rest doesnt really matter cause like you said I know I can get rid of it buddy


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Today was one of the hardest workouts ever..

The Injs in the chest made me not being able to fully stretch it and when I did it felt like It was going to rip, reminder to self done inject chest lol

After gym when to a takeaway and got a 'protein blast'

Half chicken, cottage cheese, beans/chick peas tin of tuna for £5 was niiicee, way better than 100g chicken for £10 nandos


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Past 2 days been having REALLY bad night sweats, Iv been thinking it could be the water retention I've got lately.

Also a question for the master @ausbuilt

Can the water retention from deca cause puffy nipples? Iv been on 1mg BSI Adex ED but they are still puffy


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Past 2 days been having REALLY bad night sweats, Iv been thinking it could be the water retention I've got lately.
> 
> Also a question for the master @ausbuilt
> 
> Can the water retention from deca cause puffy nipples? Iv been on 1mg BSI Adex ED but they are still puffy


no the swelling you get with deca requires spirolactone (but this is an anti-androgen, so no good); lasix is another choice. Also try adding an ACE inhibitor such as Enalapril at 10-20mg/night (its the angio-tensin renin system that controls fluid balance- and that's what deca affects)

Arimidex means you don't get gyno, as oestrogen is low, but it does nothing for bloat from deca... its why i switched to tren!


----------



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

Is 3000 enough calories for a man your size?? 6"3 and 100kg is impressive. Im only 5"9 and 73kg and eat 3800.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> no the swelling you get with deca requires spirolactone (but this is an anti-androgen, so no good); lasix is another choice. Also try adding an ACE inhibitor such as Enalapril at 10-20mg/night (its the angio-tensin renin system that controls fluid balance- and that's what deca affects)
> 
> Arimidex means you don't get gyno, as oestrogen is low, but it does nothing for bloat from deca... its why i switched to tren!


So no gyno right? Im not fussed about the a bit water bud


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

jkearns21 said:


> Is 3000 enough calories for a man your size?? 6"3 and 100kg is impressive. Im only 5"9 and 73kg and eat 3800.


We shall see buddy,


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Back/Bis session today was feeling pumped and full all the way through the workout.

Weighed myself today:

105.2kg

so in 9 days have gained 3.4kg :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Going to start Logging my workouts on here now:

Legs/Delts today:

Smith Squats 35x12 50x12 60x12 (I do smith squats because I cant do normal squats properly, I cant lean far back enuff without falling backwards, and if I dont try lean back my shoulders go down...)

Hamstring Curl 7x12 9x12 11x12

Quad Curl 10x12 12x12 15x12

Good Mornings 50x12 60x12 65x12

Calve Raises 115x20 133x20 160x20

Lunges 15x3 each side

Side Raises 7.5x12 10x12 12.5x12

Front Raises 7.5x12 10x12 10x12

Rear Raises 7.5x12 10x12 12.5x12

Rear Cable Raises 70x12 90x12 120x12

Shoulder Press 12.5x12 15x12 20x12

Although these might be small numbers, I am basically starting from the ground up, trying to find my level of strength. So every workout I'll try add a few kg or add a few more reps If I feel I can, like I have been the past few weeks already.

Cycle is now 3.3ml EW (825mg Test/660mg Deca and 1mg Adex ED

Weight myself every Friday after workout. Total Gain from two weeks *3.4kg*

Measured my Quads and Calves

Cold:

Quads: 27 Inch

Calves: 17.5 Inch

After Leg Workout:

Quads: 29 Inch

Calves 19 Inch


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Back/Bis today:

Deadlift 90x12 100x12 110x12

Bentover Row 65x12 70x12 80x12

Lat Pulldown 70x12 80x12 85x12

Seated Row 60x12 65x12 70x12

Single arm cable curls 40x12 40x12 50x12

DB Curls 10x12 10x12 12.5x12

Hammer curls 10x12 10x12 12.5x12

Cable Bar curls 80x12 100x12 120x12

Shrugs 20kgx2 15x3

Added 5kg on most lifts from last week

Weight: 106.8kg

Weight Gain 3rd week: *5kg*


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

subbed bro, i know you mentioned before 3ml is minimal pip how is it going now pip wise? I have bsi deca test 3 vials will be running in a few weeks i take it you are using the bsi adex does it seem decent?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

3ml right in the glute, wasnt really a problem, the pip was just from the total volume, only ever done 2.2ml before in that area. the second injection I did 6 different 0.6ml into virgin muscles delts/chest and even that wasnt too bad. This week I did 1.7ml in each quad and pain free from mondays jab..

Had a flare up half way thru the 1st week, started the adex and everything is cool


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Jabbed 1.6ml in each Quad

Smooth as silk :thumbup1:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Decided to add Bis to my monday workout since they are the most lagging bodypart..

Chest/Tris/Bis:

Incline DB 25x12 27.5x12 30x10

Decline BB 65x12 70x12 75x12

Cable Flies 40x12 50x12 60x12

Cable Cross 30x12 40x12 50x12

Tricep UnderEx 70x12 90x12 110x12

Tricep Ext 120x12 140x12 150x12

Sin Cable Curls 40x12 50x12 60x12

DB Curls 10x12 10x12

Hammer Curls 10x12 10x12

Test has surely kicked in! Best workouts of my life, was pumped and huuuge!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Pics from today:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just an update on diet:

Protein I have been using is BulkPowers blend

This is where I get most my protein around 200g worth of protein

rest is from chicken/beef/tuna/nuts

Carbs I have are mainly anything within limits but mainly oats and rice

I believe protein is protein whether it comes from meat or powder aslong as it has a full amino profile. Whey is a high bio rating, a full amino profile and is the cheapest source and it worked so far


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Legs/Delts:

Smith Squats 45x12 60x12 70x12

Hamstring Curl 7x12 9x12 10x12

Quad Curl 11x12 13x12 15x12

Good Mornings 60x12 65x12 70x12

Calve Raise 124x12 142x12 169x12

Lunges BW 3x15

Quads were so pumped I couldnt even use em for like 10mins and nearly feel down the stairs on the way out lmao

Side Raises 10x12 12.5x12 12.5x12

Front Raises 10x12 12.5x12 12.5x12

Rear Raises 10x12 12.5x12 12.5x12

Rear Lat Raises 15x12 15x12

Rear Cable 90x12 110x12 130x12

Shoulder Press DB 15x12 20x12 20x12

Up from last week so good progress!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Back/Bis:

Deadlift 100x12 110x12 120x12

Bentover row 70x12 75x12 85x12

Lat pulldown 75x12 85x12 90x12

Seated Row 65x12 70x12 75x12

Sin cable curls 40x12 40x12 50x12

DB Curls 10x12 10x12 12.5x12

Ham Curls 10x12 10x12 12.5x12

Spider curls 15x12 15x12 15x12

Shrugs 20x20 20x20 20x12

Weights all up! :thumb:

Another measurement

Bis:

Cold 15inch

Pumped 16inch

Weight: *108kg*

Thats a *1.2KG* Gain from last friday

4th week *7.2kg* gain total


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice going well mate!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Todays workout wasnt that great due to hardly any sleep last night and a very busy morning... a few increases

Had a CRAZY back pump today when I finished declines, could hardly finish cause tris were too pumped and nearly gave up...

Chest/Bis/Tris

Incline DB 27.5x12 30x10 30x10

Decline 70x12 75x10 75x10

Cable flies 40x12 50x12 60x12

Cable cross 30x12 40x12 50x12

Tricep UnExt 80x12 100x12 120x12

Tricep Ext 120x12 140x12 150x12

Spider Curls Bar 12 12 12

DB Curls 10x12 10x12

Hammer curls 10x12 10x12


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

subd in mate, was looking at deca test myself.....uv just about made up my mind lol, 7kg in 4 week is insane! u gonna be doing pics?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well mate in the pic update, good spread going on!

Some nice sessions too


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> subd in mate, was looking at deca test myself.....uv just about made up my mind lol, 7kg in 4 week is insane! u gonna be doing pics?


Will post before and now pics for comparison


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Decided to cut down todays workout as I havnt been 100% the past few days, recon by tomorrow I should be back. Also did delts first as a change

Delts/Legs:

Side raises 12.5x12 12.5x12 15x12

Front raises 12.5x12 12.5x12 12.5x12

Rear raises 12.5x12 15x12 15x12

Rear Lat Raises 15x12 17.5x12

Cable Rear raises 100x12 120x12 140x12

Shoulder press 20x12 20x12 22.5x12

Hamstring curl 7x12 9x12 10x12

Quad curl 13x12 15x12 17x12

Calve raises 133x20 151x20 178x20

Did I hear 7kg gain?!

Think you might mean 8kg :whistling:

Weight: *109kg*

Total Gain *8.2kg*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Decided to cut down todays workout as I havnt been 100% the past few days, recon by tomorrow I should be back. Also did delts first as a change
> 
> Delts/Legs:
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, on the session and weight gain!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Got some mtrenDS in the post today, its an evil shade of red, I knew it would be awesome or really bad. I used 0.5ml subQ about an hour before workout.

Back/Bis:

Deadlift 100x12 120x12 130x2 (My grip gave up but the weight was getting up easy) 120x12

Bentover row 60x12 70x12 80x12

Lat Pulldown 75x12 85x12 90x12

Seated Row 65x12 (My forearms were so pumped I couldnt hardly keep my hands closed) 70x12 75x12

I felt huge after my 2nd Dead set, I had the best whole bodypump Iv ever had...

1arm cable curls 40x12 40x12 50x12

DB Curls 10x12 12.5x12 12.5x12

Hammer curls 10x12 12.5x12 12.5x12

Had to cut it short from the awesome pump I had I could hardly even curl with the bicep pump I had. Iv tried mtren last week and I thought it was awesome but this... is like mtren on mtren just awesome!!

Weight: *109kg*

5th week *8.2kg* gain total


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Got some mtrenDS in the post today, its an evil shade of red, I knew it would be awesome or really bad. I used 0.5ml subQ about an hour before workout.
> 
> Back/Bis:
> 
> ...


Pmsl, mtren on mtren!

Where did you sub q it? Slin pin in bi's next time lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, mtren on mtren!
> 
> Where did you sub q it? Slin pin in bi's next time lol


Stomach, my mate tried my mtren in his delt and it stung quite a bit for a few hours. Dont think i'd really want to IM use that especially in biceps... Had hard enough time when i did 0.6ml in each pec with a slin of the deca mix


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Stomach, my mate tried my mtren in his delt and it stung quite a bit for a few hours. Dont think i'd really want to IM use that especially in biceps... Had hard enough time when i did 0.6ml in each pec with a slin of the deca mix


Interesting, how long before pre workout?

I've heard it's quite stingy! Slin pin your bi's 

I had one bad pec jab with mast once, but carried on jabbing pmsl, orange 3/4 were cool.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Interesting, how long before pre workout?
> 
> I've heard it's quite stingy! Slin pin your bi's
> 
> I had one bad pec jab with mast once, but carried on jabbing pmsl, orange 3/4 were cool.


about 45-60mins before workout, it wasnt a bad jab it was just virgin muscle, the main places I jab are glutes/quads


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Pic time:

Before


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Pics

5th week:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

5th week started today:

Jabed both delts with 0.75ml with slin pin

Both pecs with 0.5ml with slin pin

Rest in a left quad with slin pin


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mondays workout:

Chest/Bis/Tris

Incline DB 27.5x12 30x10 30x10

Decline 70x12 75x10 75x10

Cable flies 40x12 50x12 60x12

Cable cross 30x12 40x12 50x12

Tricep UnExt 80x12 100x12 120x12

Tricep Ext 120x12 140x12 150x12

Spider Curls Bar 12 12 12

DB Curls 10x12 10x12

Hammer curls 10x12 10x12

Same as last week but felt that bit easier


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mondays workout:

Chest/Bis/Tris

Incline DB 27.5x12 30x10 30x10

Decline 70x12 75x10 75x10

Cable flies 40x12 50x12 60x12

Cable cross 30x12 40x12 50x12

Tricep UnExt 80x12 100x12 120x12

Tricep Ext 120x12 140x12 150x12

Spider Curls Bar 12 12 12

DB Curls 10x12 10x12

Hammer curls 10x12 10x12

Same as last week but felt that bit easier


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Legs/Delts:

Smith Squats 60x12 60x12 70x12

Hamstring Curl 7x12 9x12 10x12

Quad Curl 13x12 15x12 17x12

Good Mornings 60x12 65x12 70x12

Calve Raise 142x12 169x12 178x12

Lunges BW 3x15

Side Raises 10x12 12.5x12 15x12

Front Raises 10x12 12.5x12 15x12

Rear Raises 10x12 12.5x12 15x12

Rear Lat Raises 15x12 15x12

Rear Cable 100x12 120x12 140x12

Shoulder Press DB 15x12 20x12 20x12


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Better lat spread pick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate


Thanks bud, getting there


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Back/Bis:

Deadlift 110x12 100x12 100x12 60x20

Bentover row 60x12 70x12 80x12 40x20

Lat pulldown 75x12 80x12 85x12 50x20

Seated row 65x12 70x12 75x12 40x20

SingleCable curls 40x12 30x12 50x12 20x20

Hammer curls 10x12 12.5x12 15x12 7.5x20

Strength wasnt there today because of super pumped forearms after first set of deads so decided to do a burn out set for each movement. Worked pretty well back and bis were super pumped, prob act a burn out set all the way through next week

Weight: *110.1kg*

6th week *9.3kg* gain total


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Jabed 1.6ml in each quad one of the easiest jabs I have done.

Monday:

Chest/Tris/Bis

Incline DB 25x12 27.5x12 30x12 15x20

Decline BB 70x12 75x12 75x12 40x20

Cable flies 40x12 50x12 60x12 30x20

Cable cross 30x12 40x12 50x12 20x20

Tricep UnExt 80x12 100x12 120x12 60x20

Tricep Ext 120x12 140x12 150x12 70x20 Triceps close to exploding

Cable curls 40x12 40x12 40x12 20x20

Hammer DB 10x1210x12 10x12 5x20

Super Pumps, arms close to failure at the end could barely drink my water


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Legs/Delts:

Smith Squats 60x12 60x12 70x12 30x20

Hamstring Curl 7x12 9x12 10x12 5x20

Quad Curl 13x12 15x12 17x12 9x20

Good Mornings 60x12 65x12 70x12 30x20

Calve Raise 151x20 169x20 178x20 79x30

Side Raises 12.5x12 12.5x12 15x12 7.5x20

Front Raises 12.5x12 12.5x12 15x12 7.5x20

Rear Raises 12.5x12 12.5x12 15x12 7.5x20

Rear Cable 100x12 120x12 140x12 70x20

Shoulder Press DB 15x12 20x12 20x12 10x20


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Back/Bis:

Deadlift 100x12 100x12 110x12 60x20

Bentover row 60x12 70x12 80x12 40x20

Lat pulldown 75x12 80x12 85x12 50x20

Seated row 65x12 70x12 75x12 40x20

SingleCable curls 40x12 30x12 50x12 20x20

Hammer curls 10x12 12.5x12 15x12 7.5x20

Been getting super forearm pumps that really kill my grip specially on the back exercises...

Weight: *110.6kg*

7th week *9.8kg* gain total


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Jabbed on sunday

Delts 0.9ml

Left Quad 1.5ml

Pip was pretty bad the worst its bit all cycle, in all 3 spots. Had to take mondays workout out because of how bad it was.

Feeling better today so a huge session is ahead :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Missed out the past week on here, been drained from the flu and bad pip I had.

*9th* week started

1.6ml in each glute


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Chest/Tris/Bis:

Incline DB 25x12 27.5x12 30x12 15x20

Decline BB 70x12 75x12 75x10 40x20

Cable flies 50x12 50x12 60x12 30x20

Cable cross 40x12 50x12 60x12 30x20

Tricep UnExt 80x12 100x12 120x12 60x20

Tricep Ext 120x12 140x12 150x12 80x20

Cable curls 40x12 50x12 50x12 30x20

Hammer DB 12.5x12 15x12 15x12 7.5x20

Weights are still going up

Pumps are still awesome


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Legs/Delts

Smith Squats 60x12 65x12 70x12 30x20

Hamstring Curl 7x12 9x12 10x12 5x20

Quad Curl 14x12 16x12 18x12 10x20

Good Mornings 60x12 65x12 70x12 40x20

Calve Raise 160x20 169x20 178x20 88x30

Side Raises 12.5x12 12.5x12 15x12 7.5x20

Front Raises 12.5x12 12.5x12 15x12 7.5x20

Rear Raises 12.5x12 15x12 17.5x12 10x20

Rear Cable 100x12 120x12 140x12 80x20

Shoulder Press DB 17.5x12 20x12 20x12 10x20

Better than last week which is the point


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Friday

Back/Bis:

Deadlift 100x12 100x12 100x12 60x20 (Having forearm trouble)

Bentover row 60x12 70x12 80x12 40x20

ChinUps 50x12 40x12 45x12 (Decided to add these to try bring out biceps)

Lat pulldown 75x12 75x12 75x12 40x20

Seated row 65x12 70x12 75x12 40x20

SingleCable curls 50x12 50x12 60x12 30x20

Hammer curls 12.5x12 15x12 17.5x12 10x20

Bicep strength is coming on nicely

Weight: *111.1kg*

9th week *10.3kg* gain total


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Week 10:

Chest/Tris/Bis:

Incline DB 25x12 27.5x12 30x12 17.5x20

Decline BB 70x12 75x12 80x10 45x20

Cable flies 50x12 60x12 70x12 40x20

Cable cross 50x12 60x12 60x12 40x20

Tricep UnExt 90x12 110x12 130x12 70x20

Tricep Ext 123x12 140x12 150x12 90x20

Cable curls 50x12 50x12 60x12 40x20

Hammer DB 12.5x12 15x12 17.5x12 10x20

Right now I'm staying the same weight but getting leaner week by week, anyone else find his happen with them with Deca?


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

Malibu said:


> Week 10:
> 
> Chest/Tris/Bis:
> 
> ...


Have you upped your calories?

111kgs need more than 3000 calories to build muscle.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

hazard_mkd said:


> Have you upped your calories?
> 
> 111kgs need more than 3000 calories to build muscle.


Will be doing at the end of this week if weight gain isnt much


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Legs/Delts

Smith Squats 60x12 70x12 70x12 35x20

Hamstring Curl 7x12 9x12 10x12 6x20

Quad Curl 15x12 16x12 18x12 11x20

Good Mornings 60x12 70x12 70x12 40x20

Calve Raise 169x20 178x20 178x20 97x30

Side Raises 12.5x12 15x12 17.5x12 7.5x20

Front Raises 12.5x12 12.5x12 15x12 7.5x20

Rear Raises 15x12 17.5x12 17.5x12 10x20

Shoulder Press DB 20x12 20x12 20x12 10x20


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Been a bit busy lately

End of week 13:

Hit a 180kg PB DL today

Weight: *112.2kg*

13th week *11.4kg* gain total


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Been a bit busy lately
> 
> End of week 13:
> 
> ...


Well done on the gain mate, any pics?

You happy with it?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Well done on the gain mate, any pics?
> 
> You happy with it?


Pics will come at the end of the cycle buddy, 2 weeks left. Very happy atm can still see my 4pac which is good going after adding so much weight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Pics will come at the end of the cycle buddy, 2 weeks left. Very happy atm can still see my 4pac which is good going after adding so much weight.


That's good to hear mate, I'm guessing clothes have got tighter then!!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That's good to hear mate, I'm guessing clothes have got tighter then!!


Deffo buddy haha, since week 9 Iv been getting leaner yet still adding weight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Deffo buddy haha, since week 9 Iv been getting leaner yet still adding weight


Brilliant mate. Well done you!! :beer:

Must be good nail a cycle, I know mine were never that good tbh

We live and learn.


----------

